

Steve Jobs pledged to ‘destroy’ Google smartphone - snampall
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/1cc07d6c-fb83-11e0-9587-00144feab49a.html#axzz1bcoEaYyG

======
glenbo
Well no duh. Not to sound juvenile, but it should come as no surprise the
extremely inventive and competitive genius that was Steve Jobs would take aim
at one of the lagest internet companies in the world delving directly into his
business space.

Patent issues alone, I find it very likely Jobs saw Google's foray into iOS as
a direct assault on one of his flagship products.

